# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  الولاده القصريه (ملف كامل)بالصور

## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مـا "المقصـود من الولادة القيصريـة

_تتم عن طريق إجراء فتحة في جدار الرحم
واستخراج الجنين دون المرور عن طريق الجهاز التناسلي





متى يلجأ الطبيب للولادة القيصريــة " 

( النـوع الأول من الولادة القيصرية )[/mark] "

_يلجأ الطبيب للعملية القيصرية عندما تشكل الولادة الطبيعية خطراً على الأم والجنين 

أكثر من خطر العملية في حد ذاتها وهذا النوع يتم تحديده مسبقا 

لأسباب منها : 

1-ضيق الحوض أو وجود ورم ليفي في طريق مرور الطفل في الولادة الطبيعية. 

وهنا أود أن أتوقف عند هذه النقطة المهمة...

فالولادة القيصرية بسبب ضيق الحوض كما يسمى أو عدم تجانس رأس أو جسم الجنين مع حوض أمه.

(لا يعني بالضرورة أن تكون الولادة القادمة عن طريق العملية القيصرية

وببساطة الجنين الذي وزنه مثلاً أربعة كيلوغرامات أو أكثر لا يستطيع اجتياز حوض الأم

لكن الجنين الذي وزنه 3.5 كيلوغرامات يستطيع اجتياز نفس هذا الحوض)

2- ارتفاع ضغط الدم وإصابة الأم بتسمم الحمل يلزم إنهاء الحمل في الشهر الثامن بالعملية القيصرية

3- كما ينصح الأطباء الأم التي أجرى لها عملية قلب مفتوح أو نقل كلية، أو الغضروف أو استئصال ورم بالمخ. 

بأن يتم توليدها قيصرياً لتفادي متاعب الأم مع (طلق) الولادة الطبيعية

4_ إذا كان رحم الأم قد تعرض لعملية جراحية غير العملية القيصرية

مثل استئصال ورم ليفي كبير

5_إذا كانت المشيمة منزاحة نحو أسفل الرحم

6_ إذا أجريت للام عمليتان قيصريتان سابقاً، مما يجعل الرحم أكثر قابلية للانفجار

في حالة وجود ألام وانقباضات الطلق الشديدة

7_ حالات زيادة وزن الطفل أكثر من أربعة كيلو جرامات

8_السمات الجسمانية للمرأة تلعب دوراً في تحديد نوع الولادة ايضا 

فقصر القامة يصاحبه ضيق في أبعاد الحوض والولادة قيصرياً تكون أفضل لها عند البعض

9_ كما أن الوزن الأمثل لزيادة الوزن أثناء فترة الحمل لا يزيد على 12 كيلو جراما

_ لكن السمنة المفرطة يمكن أن تؤدي إلى مشكلات الولادة العسرة، وتشمل مضاعفات الولادة المتعثرة ايضا 

10_الأوضـاع الغير طبيعية للطفل 




كبقاء الطفل حتى الشهر التاسع في الوضع غير الطبيعي للولادة إذا كان الجنين مستعرضاً

تقدم بالقدمين والمقعد "مجيء مقعدي ....وكذلك في حالات التوائم الملتصقة. 




11_ حمل ثلاثة توائم أو توأمين الأول مستعرضًا



-أن يكون وضع الطفل بالطول وأن تكون الرأس هي الموجودة تحت وهذا هو الوضع الصحيح

لأنه يتناسب مع شكل الرحم الذي يشبه الكمثري 




واي تغيير عن ذلك أسبابه :

1_اما عيوب خلقية في الرحم

2_ أو أورام ليفية في الرحم 

3_أو أن تكون المياة الموجودة حول الجنين زيادة أو قليلة 

4_أو أن المشيمة في مكان غير مكانها الطبيعي أو الطفل به عيوب خلقية 

يتم تشخيصها عادةً في الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة من الحمل
على حسب وضع الجنين سيقرر الطبيب إجراء ولادة قيصرية
تجنباً لحدوث اختناق للجنين بسبب عدم وصول الدم 

-13 عدم وصول الأجين أثناء الولادة الطبيعية.

14-عدم تجانس رأس أو جسم الجنين مع حوض أمه 
يتم تحديد حجم رأس الطفل بسهولةعن طريق أشعة الموجات فوق الصوتيةفإذا كان حجم حوض الأم صغيراً بالنسبة لحجم رأس الجنين، قد يقرر الطبيب أن الولادة الطبيعية ستكون صعبة إن لم تكن مستحيلة

سبب اتخاذ الطبيب القرار بعمل الولادة القيصرية 

اثناء الولادة يمكن من خلالها انقاذ الحياة حينما تطرأت تعقيدات منها ...

1_ التأخر في توسع عنق الرحم، ومعاناة الجنين داخل الرحم 

والتي تتمثل من خلال عدم انتظام وتباطؤ ضربات قلب الجنين

2_ النزيف الرحمي الشديد أثناء الولادة بسبب انفصال المشيمة أو لأي سبب آخر

3_ تدلي أو هبوط حبل السرة خارج الرحم وما يترتب عليه من معاناة الجنين داخل الرحم

4_ إذا كان رأس الجنين أكبر من أن يستطيع اجتياز حوض الأم على الرغم من توسع عنق الرحم توسعاً كاملاً.

5_ حين يسبق حبل السرة رأس المولود أو تغطي المشيمة عنق الرحم 

من اكثر الاسباب المؤدية الى العملية القيصرية 

انفجار الرحم قبل الولادة سببه [/U

]يرجع إلي وجود قيصرية أو جرح فى الرحم 

أو عملية إجهاض قبل اكتمال الحمل خصوصاً الجراحات التى يتم فيها التخلص من الجنين قبل موعده 

إذ ربما يحدث انفجار للرحم في الدورة التى تليها 

ويحدث انفجار الرحم عادة لو كانت الأم قامت بعملية قيصرية قبل ذلك 

والقيصرية كانت من الجرح الجزء الاعلي من الرحم 

أو أنها تكون قد قامت بعملية إجهاض عن طريق فتح البطن فان نسبة انفجار الرحم تكون فيه كبيرة 

وخاصة إذا حدث لها تلوث والجرح لم يكن سليم هذا يجعل الجرح ضعيف

ولا تتحمل التمدد الذي يحدث أثناء الحمل التالي وربما يحدث الانفجار 

والثالثة من الحالات النادرة ، وهى أن تكون المشيمة فيها من ذلك النوع الذى يخترق أو يتغلغل في جدار الرحم 

وهذا يصيب عادة مرضى السكر 

وهو ما يؤدى إلى انفجار الرحم . وقد تدخل المريضة في حالة إغماء 

وعند عمل أشعة بالموجات الصوتية لها نكتشف أن الرحم قد انفجر .

المشيمة منزاحة نحو أسفل الرحم

في هذه الحالة تكون المشيمة منخفضة و يجب إجراء ولادة قيصرية

لأن المشيمة في هذه الحالة تغطي كل عنق الرحم أو جزءاً منه مما يسد طريق خروج الجنين

ويتم تشخيص هذه الحالة مبكراً أثناء الحمل

عن طريق أشعة الموجات فوق الصوتية التي تمكن الطبيب من تحديد وضع المشيمة.


إنفصــــال المشيمـــة 

انفصال المشيمة
يحدث نتيجة حدوث نزيف بينها وبين جدار الرحم، ويزيد حتى يحدث الانفصال

هي حالة طارئة تصيب بعض الحوامل فجأة ودون سابق إنذار

وتشكل خطراً على حياة كل من الأم والجنين إن لم يتم تداركها سريع

ومن مخاطر انفصال المشيمة المبكر أنة قد يؤدي إلى وفاة الجنين في 35% من الحالات

و اختلال في تخثر الدم وسيولتة في 20% من الحالات

وأيضاً هناك صعوبة تحديد كمية الدم المفقود لأن كمية النزيف في داخل الرحم غير مقدرة.

أعراضه

1- آلام شديدة في أسفل البطن

2- نزف مهبلي، (يكون النزف مخفياً في بعض الحالات ويحدث داخل الرحم خلف المشيمة).

وقد تكون الحالة شديدة وخطيرة في بعض الأحيان فيتسارع النبض

ويهبط الضغط وتفقد الحامل وعيها بسبب الصدمة الحاصلة من النزف والألم

وهنا لابد من التدخل الطبي السريع لإنقاذ الوالدة والجنين من خطر محقق

ويكون العلاج بتوليد الأم بشكل سريع 

إما بتحفيز الطلق إذا كانت في نهاية الحمل 

أو بإجراء عملية قيصرية

ومن المهم تعويض الدم المفقود بنقل الدم ذي الفصيلة المناسبة

أسبابه

أكثرها غير معروف. ومن العوامل المؤدية لحدوث الانفصال 

1- ارتفاع ضغط الدم أو سبب آخر في الدم نفسه يسأل عنه طبيب الأمراض الباطنية 

2- تمزق الأغشية المحيطة بالجنين الامنيوسي مبكراً قبل الولادة

3- تعرض الأم لإصابة في البطن.

4- التدخين.

5- تقدم السيدة في العمر مع زيادة عدد مرات الحمل.

6- سوء التغذية

شرح مبسط لخطوات العمليــة القيصريـــــة 

تستغرق الولادة القيصرية ما بين 45 إلى 60 دقيقة

يتم إخراج الطفل خلال أول 5 أو 10 دقائق 

وبقية الوقت يستغرق في خياط الجرح وتضميده

_تتم العملية عن طريق شق جداري البطن ومن ثم الرحم لأخراج الطفل والمشيمة 

_ بعد إدخال الأنبوب في يد الأم لإعطاها بعض الأدوية أذا تطلب الأمر

1_يتم تعقيم البطن وحلق شعر العانة 

_ اجراء بعض الأختبارات الدم وغيرها 

2_التخديـر 

يتم استخدام مخدر كلي أو مخدر الإبيدورال لتخدير الجزء السفلى

إذا تم التخدير عن طريق الإبيدورال، فستكونين واعية طوال مدة الولادة وسترين طفلك بمجرد نزوله.


3_ إدخال قسطرة إلى المثانة لتصريف البول اثناء الجراحة 

4 _يقوم الجراح بشق البطن يتم عمل فتحة أفقية في بطن الأم وفي الرحم ويتم إخراج الجنين

اما بشكل عمودي أو مستعرض لكن الشق البطني عادة يجعل بشكل مستعرض منخفض في خط شعر العانة 

لانه أكثر امانا ولايضعف الرحم في الحمل اللاحق (ويسهل إخفاءه عاده ويعرف بخط البيكيني )

----------


## همسات وله

5_ يفتح ( شق ) الرحـم 





6_يتم اخراج الطفل والمشيمة من خلاله 











_ يتم خياطة الشق ...






عادةً تكون الغرز داخلية من النوع الذي لا يحتاج لفك

والغرز الخارجية يمكن أن تكون من نفس النوع أو النوع الذي يحتاج إلى فك

في كلتا الحالتين سيكون مكان الجرح بسيطاً.

[u]مضاعفـات الولادة القيصريـة 

مضاعفات العملية القيصرية هي أكثر بعشر مرات من الولادة الطبيعيةوأن نسبة الوفيات هي من 24 مرات أكثر من الولادة الطبيعية... 

فالعملية القيصرية شكل رئيسي من أشكال جراحة المعدة وتحمل معها خطر النزيف الحاد والالتهاب وعودة الأم إلى المستشفى مرة ثانية وتجلط الدم.ويمكن لهذه العملية أن تترك الأم تعاني من الوجع لعدة أسابيع لدرجة أنها لا تتمكن من رفع طفلها الحديث الولادة كما أن تعدد العمليات القيصرية له مضاعفاته وسلبياته بالنسبة للأم 

1- الالتصاقات والاحتقان في الحوض والذي يسبب آلاماً مزمنة

2-قد تسبب انسداد الأنابيب (قناة فالوب) وبالتالي عدم الإنجاب

3-النزيف الدموي وما يترتب عليه من أضرار، والالتهابات، ومشاكل **ل الأمعاء التي ينتج عنها انتفاخ بطن المريض.

وفي حين تتطلب عملية الولادة الطبيعية البقاء في المستشفى لمدة يومين وأسبوعا للتعافي

فإن العملية القيصرية تتطلب البقاء في المستشفى لأربعة أيام وأسبوعين للتعافي

مابعد الجراحـة القيصريـة تعتبر الولادة القيصرية

من العمليات الكبيرة والأم التي تلد قيصرياً تستغرق وقتاً أطول حتى تسترد وعيها وعافيتها عن الأم التي تلد ولادة طبيعية 

للأسف بعد القيصرية تواجه الأم المصاعب وتشعر بألم شديد عند الحركة أو الجلوس 

وذلك بسبب الشق الجراحي، ويستمر هذا الألم أياماً حتى يلتئم الجرح عادةً تحتاج الأم لمسكنات بعد الولادة ويستغرق التئام الجرح بعض الوقت.تبقى الأم في المستشفى بعد الولادة القيصرية من 3 إلى أيام ومعظم الأمهات يبدأن في الشعور بالعودة لحالتهن الطبيعية بعد أسبوع ستشعرين ببعض الآلام في البطن والكتفين وبعض الألم حول مكان الغرز

يتم فك الغرز والتخلص من الضمادة عادةً خلال أسبوع تقريبالكن يستغرق الجرح الداخلي حوالي 6 أسابيع لكي يلتئم وسيختفي مكان الجرح إلى حد ما خلال 3 إلى 6 أشهر سينزل دم من المهبل بعد الولادة القيصرية تماماً كما يحدث في الولادة الطبيعية

الحركه

يجب أن تبذلي كل جهدك للعودة إلى حالتك الطبيعية بعد الولادة بالرغم يميل البعض إلى التمدد في السرير والقيام بأقل حركة ممكن متأسفات على حالتهن وذلك لا يجديهن أي ألم إن آخر ما ستشعرين بأنك قادرة على القيام به هو الوقوف مستقيمة. ولكن حاولي إجبار نفسك على ذلك. اضغطي يدك برفق على موضع الجراحة، فمن شأن ذلك أن يريحك كثيراً. بعد ذلك تنفسي كما تفعلين خلال التقلص وأجبري نفسك على السير مستقيمة قدر الإمكان ستكون المهمة بالغة الصعوبة في البدايةثم تقل في المرة الثانية لتتمكني بعد قليل من ممارسة التحرك بسهولة تامة..

عزيزتى ..

أجلسي وقفي وأنت مفرودة تماماً، ولا تميلي للأمام

عندما تسعلين أو تضحكين، اسندي الجرح بيديك 

يمكنك البدء في عمل تمرينات خفيفة معينة (اسألي طبيبك عن تلك التمرينات) لكن التمرينات الشديدة يجب أن تؤجل لمدة 6 أسابيع. اسألي طبيبك عن التمرينات التي تبدئين بها

من أكبر المشكلات التى قد تواجه الام عدم قجرتها على ارضاع طفلها لمدة لا تقل عن يومين ولكن على الاكم المحاولة لأرضاع الطفل متى اراد ان يرضع والمحاوله بتعويده على ثديها بعد الولادة حتى لو اخذ الرضاعة الصناعية 

لكن سيدتى لاتيأسى وارضى طفلك وبشفط الطفل للثدى سوف يدر الحليب بأذن الله 
صح ستواجه الام بعض الصعوبات لكن تحملى ايتها الام فهذه ضريبة الامومه ....

الوضـع الأول 

الإرضاع والأم مستلقية أو نائمة في الفراش

وضع مريح ويساعد جميع الأمهات عند الرضاعة الليلية أو عند الشعور بالتعب والنعاس،
كذلك هو وضع مفيد جداً بعد الولادة القيصرية 

الوضع الثانى

وضع كرة القدم :

تحمل الأم الطفل تحت الإبط وتسند عنقه ليرضع ، وهو وضع مريح ولا يسبب الألم للأم بعد الولادة
حيث أن الطفل يكون بعيداً عن مكان الشق الجراحي 

الوضع الشائع لحمل الطفل 






ويمكن للأم أن تمارسه بسهولة ويسر بعد انقضاء آلام الجراحة القيصرية

في حالة حدوث الحمل القادم 
الحمل الثاني بعد العملية القيصرية الأولى بعد فترة معقولة* 

اذا الأم قد حملت مباشرةً بعد ولادة قيصرية سابقة

فغالباً ما لا يكون الرحم قد أخذ الفرصة الكافية للالتئام جيداً 

وقد ينفجر أثناء مرحلة المخاض لذا يجب إجراء ولادة قيصرية مرة أخرى

بالرغم من أن كثيراً من الولادات القيصرية يمكن تقريرها خلال شهور الحمل

إلا أنه أحياناً لا يتم معرفة ذلك مسبقاً ولذا يتم تقريره عند الولادة. 


إذا أجريت عمليتان قيصريتان سابقاً ..الثالثة لابد ان تكون قيصرية 

ينبغى أن تأخذ الأم فرصة للولادة الطبيعة 

ولكن تكون فرصة لمدة صغيرة للولادة الطبيعية بعد القيصرية 

ويستحسن أن تنتظر الأم سنتان

وفى حالة لو حدث الحمل قبل سنتين فإن احتمال حدوث القيصرية مرة أخري وارد 

علماً أنه بعد عمليتين قيصريتين ليس بالإمكان حدوث ولادة طبيعية

لأنه قد يشكل ذلك خطراً على الأم والجنين

وقد يحدث تمزق الرحم ونزيف شديد قد يودي بحياتها وحياة الجنين إذا لم يتم إسعافها في الحال. 


اسئل المولى القدير ان يسهل على كل حامل ولادتها 


مع تحيااااتي وتمنياااتي للجميع بالتوفيق 
اختكم اللي اكيد تحبكم 
همساااات وله 
منقول من موقع طبي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اه ياااااربي ذكرتيني باللي جاي واللي مضى من سنتين تقريبا كانت ولادتي قيصيرية* 
*لأن ولدي شرب ماي فدقات قلبه كانت ضعيفة مايتحمل ولادة طبيعية*
*وهم اأنا بعد الحين حامل في الشهر الرابع والله يستر*
وفى حالة لو حدث الحمل قبل سنتين فإن احتمال حدوث القيصرية مرة أخري وارد 
( كلام يخوف أنا حملت على ولدي وعمرة سنة وثمانية شهور )  :wacko: 
*مشكورة حبيبتي همسات وله على الموضوع وتسلم الأيادي*
*أسألكم الدعاء*
*أختكم*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ادري بتقولوا وشودخلني في الموضوع
ههههههـ
جاني فضول الصراحة 
بس الموضوع يخوف :wacko: 
عيون لاتنام
الله يتمم عليش ويسهل يااارب
ومافيه لاقيصرية ولا شي
مشكووورة همووسة ع الطرح
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أختي همسات مشكوره على الافاده ياعسل وبارك الله في هذا الجهد الطيب  .  
ياربي شوفة الجراحه خلتني حاره بارده  ماني عارفه هو صيف ولاشتى  ههههههه الله يكون في عون اللي دخلو تجربة هذه العمليه .
أختي عيون لاتنام  إنشاء الله يمم لك بخير وتقومي بالسلامه والله يحفظك بعينه اللتي لاتنام  وماتحتاجي العمليه هذه المره بإذن الله

----------


## همسات وله

> *اه ياااااربي ذكرتيني باللي جاي واللي مضى من سنتين تقريبا كانت ولادتي قيصيرية* 
> *لأن ولدي شرب ماي فدقات قلبه كانت ضعيفة مايتحمل ولادة طبيعية*
> *وهم اأنا بعد الحين حامل في الشهر الرابع والله يستر*
> وفى حالة لو حدث الحمل قبل سنتين فإن احتمال حدوث القيصرية مرة أخري وارد 
> ( كلام يخوف أنا حملت على ولدي وعمرة سنة وثمانية شهور ) 
> *مشكورة حبيبتي همسات وله على الموضوع وتسلم الأيادي*
> *أسألكم الدعاء*
> *أختكم*
> *عيون لاتنام*



 
مشكوره حبيبتي ام حسووون 
وانشاء اللله يسهل عليش ويتمم ليش على خير 
ويرزقش انشالله ببنوته حلوه مثل القمر 
وتولدين طبيعي باذن واحد احد
وتقومين بالسلامه 
تحيااااتي لك خيتي
همساااات وله

----------


## همسات وله

> ادري بتقولوا وشودخلني في الموضوع
> ههههههـ
> جاني فضول الصراحة 
> بس الموضوع يخوف
> عيون لاتنام
> الله يتمم عليش ويسهل يااارب
> ومافيه لاقيصرية ولا شي
> مشكووورة همووسة ع الطرح
> عطاج الله العافية



ويش هاللقافه في هالبنيه 
موضوع خاص للنسواااان ويش دخلش
هههههههههههه
امزح حبيبتي بشوره 
حياش الله خيتو 
ماعلى اثقفي ليش شوي 
ينفعش حق المستقبل 
كل الشكر ليش على مرورش 
والله يعطيش العافيه 
تحيااااتي ليش 
اختش اللي تحبش 
همسااات وله

----------


## همسات وله

> أختي همسات مشكوره على الافاده ياعسل وبارك الله في هذا الجهد الطيب . 
> ياربي شوفة الجراحه خلتني حاره بارده ماني عارفه هو صيف ولاشتى ههههههه الله يكون في عون اللي دخلو تجربة هذه العمليه .
> أختي عيون لاتنام إنشاء الله يمم لك بخير وتقومي بالسلامه والله يحفظك بعينه اللتي لاتنام وماتحتاجي العمليه هذه المره بإذن الله



مشكوره حبيبتي ملووووكه عالمرور الرائع 
والله يحفظش ويسلمش من كل شر 
ويبعد عن الجراحااااات واياااادي الجراحين 

تحيااااتي لك 
خيتك همساااات وله

----------


## المهدوية

يووووووووووووووووووووووه ليش تذكروني باللي راح
والله معاناة :walla:  :closedeyes: 

ما كنت أتوقع العملية بس لأنها حالة توائم صغار وولادة مبكرة في الشهر السابع
وماكانت عندهم حركة عادية تساعد على ولادة طبيعية :sad2: 

الله لا يعطيها لأحد بس شوفة الجراح وغرفة العمليات تخلي الوحدة ترتجف من البرد في عز الصيييييييف :no: 

كله كوم وواحد من الممرضين ماسك يدي ويهديني ويطبطب على 
إتركني قلت لك اني متوترة واحتاج من يواسيني؟؟؟ :mesb:  :rocket: 


بس من شفت أولادي وعيونهم اللي تجنن كأن ما حصل ليي شي
بس الثاني كان مرييييييض وتوفى بعد شهر ونص من الولادة  :closedeyes: 

الله يسهل على كل الحوامل بولادة طبيعية ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب
ويتمم لهن على خير ونتحمد لهن بالسلامة

تسلمي خيتو همسات على الشرح المفصل
الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*طاط طووط<<<ويش جيبش يالملقووفه حق نسواان مو جهال*
*كلا اسمع عن القيصريه ايه فلانه ولادنه قيصريه له*
*يووه مسكينه <<<واني اطلع مفهيه ويش الفرق بين الطبيعي والقيصريه* 
*بعدين الملقوفه قمات تسألت ختها وقالت ليها قالت وييييييع وانتين كيف تشتهي تحظري وياهم عمليه كده وع وعووه جرفليه<<<ماعليش من دي الهدره* 
*يعني اني كنت اقوول القيصريه اسهل من الطبيعي مايعور طلعت بلااوي يمااه الله لايبلينا*
*يالله على لقافتي خديت ليي كم معلوومه اروح اتفلسف بها قدام النسوان* 
*(عيون لاتنام... ربي يسهل عليش الولاده غناتي وانشاء الله طبيعي ياااارب )*
*تسلمين حبوبتي ع الطرح*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*بانتظار المزيد*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أختي 
الضحكة البريئة
روح وريحان
همسات وله
ملكة سبأ
مشكورين على الدعاء والله يسمع منكم ياااارب 
من طيبكم والله حبيباتي
والله يسهل على جميع المؤمنات بحق محمد وال محمد

أختي مهدوية حمد لله على سلامتج والله يعوض عليج بالخير والذرية الصالحة

----------


## أميرة الذوق

أختي همسات مشكوره على الافاده 

الله يعطيك العافية

الله يرحم والدينا عن النار ويجعل الجنة مثوهم.............أمين


بصراحة انا توني عرووووس

----------


## أخت القمر

تسلمييين عالموضوع المفيييد

يلا نستفيد ماباقي علينا شي

عيون لاتنام الله يقومك بالسلامه ويسهل عليك وان شاء الله طبيعي

----------


## همسات وله

مشكورين حبااااايب عالمرور
وعساااااني ماانحرم من وجودكم اللي احلى من العسل على قلبي 
والله يعطيكم العااااافيه 
وعسااااكم عالقوة دوم 
تقبلو جزيل شكري وفاااائق احترااااماتي لكم ولتوااااجدكم المميز 


اختكم اللي اكيد ومن دون شك واااااجد تحبكم 
همساااااات وله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو همسات على الطرح القيم ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## همسات وله

كل الشكر لك اخي شبكه عالمرور 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وما ننحرم من وجودك 
تحيااااتي 
خيتك همساااات وله

----------

